# Job Seeker



## Dyntech (Jan 2, 2012)

I am at present a Self employed maintenance and installation contractor in South Africa, providing electrical/ mechanical and general building services,Looking for a job in Dubai.
I would prefer a contract/permanent position.
I would like to further my experience and find a stable yet challenging position with a company that promotes personal development, and appreciates good hard work and honesty, in return I can offer my broad hands on, Electrical, Mechanical & Plumbing, Qualifications, skills, experience, loyalty, and good work ethic. I am very adaptable to any work situation and would consider any position that matches my skills and experience.
Available immediately.
Please Help!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Google the facilities management companies in Dubai and send your CV to them. FM is becoming big business here.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Google the facilities management companies in Dubai and send your CV to them. Sending round 3 guys to take the cover off something, stand about for a bit, then put it back on is becoming big business here.


...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest that the uae is probly not a good fit for you. There are a few companies that have western diy so can try those. The problem is that the supervisor and three workers who show up to fix something, would be still ok with making half what you would want/need to be paid to live a normal western life in the uae. 

If you still want to come here, then I suggest beefing up your resume to being a management level mechanical engineer executive site supervisor... The name you apply to your job skills, means a lot, even if it is above and beyond reality.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> ...


Cheeky haha! But they are no worse than plumbers and central heating engineers in the UK . If OP had said he was a carpenter, then I wouldn't have posted, but when i read the trade publications, i have noticed many of the larger FM companies seem to be employing Europeans, not necessarily in management roles, but in this kind of role and I am guessing it's for the reason you have cited. And you know what, nothing ventured, nothing gained, if he doesn't try, he will never know....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> And you know what, nothing ventured, nothing gained, if he doesn't try, he will never know....


I agree whole heartedly, best of luck to the OP. My throwaway comment was more at my buildings own maintence team who simply play "musical chairs" with the broken ac motor meaning one room is always out.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, this seems to be the norm now. Have to say, my villa's maintenance team never fail to amaze me. They seem to be able to cobble repairs out of nothing. My gripe with them is that I cannot persuade them NOT to take their shoes off when they come in the house. I don't think I need to expand further .


----------



## Dyntech (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You all for your input, I have tried various sites, just don't know which are genuine and which are just info gathering sites. Would it be advisable, as my wife has secured a job at a hospital, to come over on a visit visa and approach companies directly? Or how would I go about having her sponsor me, because as I understand it, I would have to wait a while until she is entrenched in her position, for her to be able to sponsor my residence etc.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

When you say sites, do you mean recruitment agencies or do you mean company websites? There's a publication you can subscribe to on line called Facilities Management. It's an ITP publication, I think. I just googled FM companies in Dubai and got this http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fa...s+dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

Also, check out the list of exhibitors at FM Expo show in Dubai in 2011. 

I would wait till I had some interviews lined up before I came over. Once you have done one visit visa, you have to exit for thirty days before coming back again.

Good luck.


----------



## Dyntech (Jan 2, 2012)

It has all been recruitment agencies....I will def check out your suggestion, Thanks again.


----------

